# String Hitting My Nose!



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

do you shoot using a tab or glove?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BB - 

Most common cause is rotating your head away from square to the target, usually in an attempt to lengthen your draw. While most people can really have their head (face) square to the target at anchor, you really need to rotate it as far as comfortable. 

The other common cause is anchoring too deep for your particular face. Can't tell if that's the case from here. If it is, you might need to re-think/re-position your anchor.

Vipe1 out.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I shoot with a tab. Here is a pic my friend took just as I released my arrow. The only pic I have of me shooting.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The only time I've hit my nose is when I was trying out a new tab and was getting too deep of a hook on the string.

Rod Jenkins regularly hits the side of his nose--he just puts a small band-aid or piece of tape on it. It's barely more than a touch, but after a few hundred shots it draws blood. If it would make me shoot like Rod, I'd be happy to wear a band-aid on my nose!

Chad


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

Thats why I asked. In my experience, having the string hit my face usually happened when trying or using a tab or, not canting my bow far enough. Sometimes what I thought was the string thumping my nose, was in fact my tab. I had to get my dad to really watch me to see just what was causing the problem. I suggest just trying out different tabs and gloves, and experimenting different canting angles.
Nice pic by the way.
Documenting your shooting really helps. If you have a camera with a video mode, try to record yourself. You'll catch quirks on film you didn't know you had! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

im no expert, but i say if you are shooting better just put a band aid or peice of tape on your nose!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BB - 

There's no acceptable reason to hit your nose. After a while it will take a toll. Judging by the picture, you've got a lot more to worry about form wise that a nose / string encounter. 

Holler back if you want to discuss.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I just cut my tab back and I'm sure it's not that. I tried different anchors, 3 under, slit finger, but It's hard with glasses on to get a different anchor. Tried turning my head away from the string but that's uncomfortable and I don't shoot well that way. I will get my girlfriend to take some pics this evening of my shooting from different angles.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

If you are interested, buying the DVD "Masters of the Barebow, Volume III" is a great investment. Rod Jenkins talks about hitting his nose--the guy's form is about as good as humanly possible (he jokes about his big nose).

Obviously he's doing something right--he has two World Championships under his belt, plus countless other tournament wins, and he's plenty young enough to add several more. He been coached by some of the best in the country, and he's coaching an up-and-coming winner now. He's in high demand as a coach, and is doing a tour putting on a shooting clinic. 'Course some folks might argue with Rod, but if you put their "credentials" up against his.....well, there really is no comparison.

One of Rod's outstanding personality traits, in the video and in person, is he'll never tell you "do it exactly like I do, or you are wrong". He won't insult you or try to make you feel like an idiot if you have a different opinion. He doesn't try to put himself on a pedestal or pretend he's better than you. Both he and Larry (in the DVD) give you the basic foundation for good shooting form, and both say that you may need to modify some things to make it work better for you. He will tell it to you straight, but he won't purposely cut you down (unless you really ask for it). 'Course if you make it a point to work hard and get on his bad side, well......you're liable to get just what you asked for.

Something I forgot to ask--have you always hit your nose, or is it something you just started doing? I'm not trying to say that hitting your nose is a good thing, and it very well could be indicitive of a form problem......but obviously it can also happen if your form is great as well.

Chad


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I shoot split finger & lock my thumb joint against the lower jaw bone & my index finger touching my eye tooth.

I wear glasses too, can't see worht a crap at any distance without em & the only time I hit my nose is when I don't have my head turned right.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

> Something I forgot to ask--have you always hit your nose, or is it something you just started doing? I'm not trying to say that hitting your nose is a good thing, and it very well could be indicitive of a form problem......but obviously it can also happen if your form is great as well.


This is something that just started. I have recently switched from split finger to
3 under and I found that I'm more accurate with my bow more vertical so I have been shooting that way. I was shooting with my bow canted.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BB - 

Holding the bow vertically will bring the string closer to your nose. Still no reason to be hitting it though. (Odds are you're not changing the position of your head as you changed bow position.)

Again, give the picture, might better off working from the ground up. Band-aid fixes only go so far.

Viper1 out.


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

I feel your pain my friend. This was a real problem for me for quite awhile. I had to work hard to break the habit. I believe that it is a form flaw akin to target panic or dropping your arm. What you might be doing is looking at the target from the corner of your eye. You need to concentrate on squaring your head to the target.

Good Luck,
Rob




















*NOT AN*


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

When I start hitting my nose, I know that at least one aspect of my form is off.


----------



## dandybrew (May 29, 2008)

my nose has just healed from same problem...Viper was correct in my case.
Wonderful things happened when I took a moment to square my stance, bowarm with bow raised square to the target, then turned my head to the target without moving my bowarm. It felt slightly odd the first twenty shots or so but, then all my mystery shots disappeared, my shots started grouping, and now life is sweet. So, don't give up on squaring up!


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

At Draw









After release









At Draw

















After Release









String still hitting my nose. Drew a little blood this time!









But here is where my arrows ended up in the target!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

BB -

Your form looks considerably better than in the first picture. Nice follow-through, assuming that wasn't posed. The only reason I'm saying that is because the side follow-through pic shows good nose clearance. 

Only things I am seeing, is that you are leaning forward a bit more than necessary (sorta craned forward. and hunched in), that might be an easy fix. Also, is it possible that you are turning your head away from the target AS YOU RELEASE and so throwing your nose into the string??? 

Holler back.

Viper1 out.


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

Yup, that would be about right. That's what makes it so hard to overcome. When I was hitting my nose I was shooting well also. Square up to the target more.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

No Posing Viper1. I had my girlfiend snap the pic just as she heard the bow. I just followed through. I will work on squaring up more with the target and try not to lean in so much. Thanks a bunch for everyones help!


----------



## katman (Jun 5, 2006)

What has been said will probably fix it but check your brass nock set for smoothness, catching the bottom edge on your nose looks like it could be the culprit.

I had the same affliction a while back and not KEEPING my head/neck rotated as far left as comfortable, right hander, was the cause. Now I try to get my chin almost over my left shoulder and KEEP it there. Good luck, while not painful having to explain the mark to friends gets old.


----------



## soflanut (Nov 28, 2006)

No expert here but looking at pic #4 your eyes aren't looking down the arrow. They are looking to the left which appears to cause the string pass over your nose. I would try to point my nose more towards the target which would make the string pass my nose.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

No attempt to take away from the form coaching that others are giving. Question? Sight down the face of the bow, from tip to tip... are there any twists in the limb? Also? Any chance that it's feather-burn ? It appears the feather is in contact with your nose.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rat -

Interesting catch on the feather burn! 

BB -

Smear some (a good sized glob of) petroleum jelly on your nose where you're getting hit and shoot an arrow. Check the string and upper hen feather for residue. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

Ratdog68 said:


> No attempt to take away from the form coaching that others are giving. Question? Sight down the face of the bow, from tip to tip... are there any twists in the limb? Also? Any chance that it's feather-burn ? It appears the feather is in contact with your nose.


That might be a good take on it, though I bet not. 


Never *hurts* to check it out.


----------



## Basinboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Well Gang,
I shot my first 3D course today with my recurve. A 20 target 240 point course.
I scored 154. I only missed one target and that was the mulligan.
I don't know what changed but I never hit my nose once!
My 6yr old likes it I think! lol He placed third in the Pee Wee division!


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

Excellent, for you and your boy!


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

No blood, no foul. LOL Nice job of getting the youngin' to follow in your stride.


----------

